# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Translating "No problem" to Russian

## guille

Please, could anybody translate the phrase "no problem" to russian. Is there a russian phrase similar to this english one ? 
Thanks[/quote]

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Do you mean like saying:
"Thanks for doing that"
"No problem"
Is that what you mean?  If so you could say:
Это ничего
Не за что

----------


## emka71aln

Some of my friends have said "Без проблема" or something like that.  I was amazed that it was that simple, but I'm probably in the wrong case or something.

----------


## guille

Not exactly that. Suppose something bad happens to you and you say to yourself "no problem". Like Jamaica's no problem. 
Please transliterate too and translate every word !!! I don't speak a word of russian !!! 
Thanks

----------


## emka71aln

What I wrote would sound like "bez problema," but like it said, it seems too easy and I would wait to hear from a Russian about whether it's correct.

----------


## Alexander

> Please, could anybody translate the phrase "no problem" to russian. Is there a russian phrase similar to this english one ? 
> Thanks

 "Нет пробл*е*м" или "без пробл*е*м"
"Net probl*e*m" or "bez probl*e*m"

----------


## Ник

The ever-correct Penguin book says it's just ничего - nichevo. It's sort of like 'Think nothing of it' but it also means 'No problem'. (It literally means "nothing")

----------


## JJ

"Баз*а*ру нет" or "без баз*а*ра" - this is a half-criminal slang and it is possible to say like this to your friends. This could be translated as "there's no bazaar", that is "without talking", "bazaar" also means "talking" in russian.

----------


## Dogboy182

I was just watching Такси 3 and when the guy helped him get away from the cops he said spasibo, and the drier replied "Без проблем"... =P it reminded me of this forum.

----------

